# Byodo-In Temple (Oahu/Hawaii)



## Honu (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

This is my first attempt at posting a pic for feedback. I feel the picture could have been sharper (Fuji S7000 hand-held shot) but I do like the composition. Please let me know what you think - thanks!


----------

